# Electronic Home Pest Repellers



## helpadvisors (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi everyone!

What's been your experience with electronic pest repellers? I live in Brooklyn, NY and see an occasional cockroach or water bug in the bathtub or kitchen floor.

They're super affordable so even if it helps a little I'm okay with it. Worth it or a waste of time?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I've read mixed reviews and can't recall ever reading anything actually 'scientific' (as in actual, research-based findings). "They're the bee's knees" to ""What bunk!" are the range of reviews I remember reading when I looked at them, some years back.

I eventually went with "curative" approaches (poisons, etc. starting with Borax, etc.) and had good enough results we never pursued any electronic or ultrasonic devices.

But then, I live near in the woods, close to the mountains ...


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I live in the woods and have a creek in my backyard. No matter how clean things are the occasional "waterbug" will sneak it's way in. I've never tried the electronic methods because of the reviews that I read on Amazon, so I stick with spraying Talstar P outside of the house and inside on the baseboards and around the windows. If I spray every other month I rarely see much of anything. Talstar is REALLY cheap for how many gallons you get out of a jug of it.


----------



## alter_nate (Nov 14, 2019)

Just passing by, but it will absolutely NOT work and in fact will have virtually no effect on any insect to the point of being a control option. Their use for rodents - from what I heard - is very limited as well. So I believe it's a waste of time.


----------

